# exposure to strep



## SarahJohnson1976 (Sep 8, 2008)

What would be the best diagnosis code for this?  

Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## dmaec (Sep 8, 2008)

I'd go with V01.89
_{that's my opinion on the posted matter}_


----------



## BoyceSolutions (Sep 10, 2008)

*Symptoms (not exposure)*

I wouldnt code for the exposure. I would code for their symptoms, sore throat, cough, whatever they were complaining of. 
They should not be doing a strep screen just because they know someone or live with someone who had it. The patient needs to have some symptoms going on in order to justify the testing. Otherwise we would have patients asking for these after every flight, bus ride or visit to the grocery store.


----------

